# Stream with TiVo Series 3



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can you use a TiVo Stream with a Series 3 TiVo?

Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, only Premiere models. Series 3 does not have stream capabilities of its recordings, this includes the OLED, HD, HD XL models.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Unless you use Stream, Baby, Stream...Not a hack. It runs on you're PC


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

philhu said:


> Unless you use Stream, Baby, Stream...Not a hack. It runs on you're PC


But you can't use streambaby to send video to the TiVo iOS app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

philhu said:


> Unless you use Stream, Baby, Stream...Not a hack. It runs on you're PC


That's not the same thing. Stream Baby is software that runs on a PC and allows you to stream videos on your PC to a TiVo.

The TiVo Stream is a hardware device that allows you to stream shows on your TiVo to an iOS device.

Two completely different uses.


----------

